
China's Largest Base Has Replicas Of Taiwan Presidential Building, Eiffel Tower - ycombonator
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/33591/chinas-biggest-base-has-huge-replicas-of-taiwans-presidential-building-and-the-eiffel-tower
======
Simulacra
A couple of footnotes: This has been known since 2015,
[https://multimedia.scmp.com/2017/graphics/ZhuriheBase/index....](https://multimedia.scmp.com/2017/graphics/ZhuriheBase/index.html)

Coordinates from Wikipedia FYI: 42° 15′ 35″ N, 112° 45′ 22″ E

